# New Hidden and not so hidden mazes.



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been far to busy with the 9-5 here are a couple of mazes I have been working on. I will have more pictures up by Monday. Thank you for your interest and comments.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Interesting, looking forward to leaning/seeing MORE......

Dale in Indy


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you. I hope I can capture a good photo.


----------



## raveon (Dec 12, 2011)

You peaked my interest for sure!


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Update! Working in the garage this weekend. I am hoping to finish three different obscured mazes in Maple Burl, Walnut Burl, and Cherry Burl for an upcoming project! I am excited! Should look awesome as a viewable maze / labyrinth.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Finished!

Maple








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

Cherry








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

Walnut








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]

This maze can be played many different ways. Notice there are two steal bearings inside.

1. Traditional both bearings need to make it from one end to the next.

2. Each ball must make it to either end to completed the game.

3.Each ball must make it to either end, but if a ball makes it to the wrong end then you loose.

4. Each ball must make it to either end, but if they touch while in route the you loose.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very interesting.

I'm curious about the processes, methods and tools you use.

How 'bout a maze build thread?


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am putting together a kickstarter, but just as soon as I get that done I will post the build here as well. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Build link and Review*

This is a preview to my kicstarter, but most important it is a my build thread.

If I leave you with more questions than answers...

Ask away. 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/787761497/1784270904?token=7a1f1306


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Great looking mazes. Thanks for posting. I would like to see a little more detail regarding the sequencing of the cuts and the drilling. Thanks


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> Great looking mazes. Thanks for posting. I would like to see a little more detail regarding the sequencing of the cuts and the drilling. Thanks



Did you take a look at the link?

If so let me know and I will try to make it more clear.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

mja979 said:


> Did you take a look at the link?
> 
> If so let me know and I will try to make it more clear.


Thanks, I checked out the link.

Did you use a stop block on your router fence or mark start/stop points on it?

I'm also interested in your design process.

How do you determine the path layout?


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

I mostly ruff sketch my maze patterns, but they often get altered as I go. 

I just start drawing my patterns.

I have used a stop block in the past, but find it more cumbersome. 

The future I would like to use a pantograph.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

mja979 said:


> Did you take a look at the link?
> 
> If so let me know and I will try to make it more clear.


Yes I did look at the links but I guess I am missing it. Not sure as to the particular cuts you made on each side of the cube. Also it stated you used a drill press but not sure where you drilled. Thanks again for posting


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

I see I will have to add a picture. I used the drill press to drill into the interior in four place after I used my router.

I used the router with the fence fixed to cut all paths near the edges and then made an adjustment to make the center cuts.


In this picture you are able to see to hole drilled by my press. 

The other holes connect to the two picture.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

[/URL]

Recently completed hidden mazes. shipping them out soon, but I wanted to share.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

If you had the chance to choose the wood for one of my mazes what would you choose?


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

We are live! yeah! Wish me luck.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Good work! Fresh and very interesting! Very nice job.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

gus1962 said:


> Good work! Fresh and very interesting! Very nice job.


Thank you!


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hope these are easier for everyone to see the figure on each maze. The grain is rather difficult for me to capture on the Maple.


----------



## mja979 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Working on a new design.*











This is just a proof of concept, but very promising. 

Visible maze concept in Maple burl. Concept allows the ball to stay contained.


----------

